# Holster?



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

So I picked up a taurus 94 revolver yesterday. 9 shot .22 lr with a 5" barrel. I cant find a holster for this thing any where, its a small frame but long barrel. Wondering if anyone else has one and what you use. Thanks


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I have an H&R 9 shot 22lr revolver, frame is the same size as your Taurus. If a nylon holster works for you look at Uncle Mike's Sidekick Hip Holster, Size #3, part number, 8103-1 for right hand, 8103-2 for left. Not the greatest holster out there, but they work and are comfortable to wear.

Find them here: http://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?co ... 20Holsters

huntin1


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Side-Holster-Ta ... 19bcb72155


----------

